# Squid building from sources.



## bsaidus (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello.
I tried to install Squid from sources in order to support ActiveDirectory authentification, but, It take a long time to compile and uses many dependencies.
So, is there any way to do that with minimal options ( not using so many dependencies).
Using :
`pkg install squid-4.17` do not include option to support what I need.
I've seen NetBSD and OpenBSD packages REPO, they compile it with the support of LDAP, SMB.
Even postfix is compiled with support with all RDBMS's.
So .... help me.


----------



## obsigna (Jul 4, 2021)

In the first step, install www/squid from the packages. This will drag-in all dependencies as packages as well.

`# pkg install squid`

Then force delete squid, which leaves its dependencies in place:

`# pkg delete -f squid`

Finally install squid again from the ports using the options which you need:

`# cd /usr/ports/www/squid`
`# make config`
`# make install clean`

Since most if not all of the dependencies are already in place, the final step builds squid only. However, since squid is a C++ program, and C++ is quite slow to compile, this will still take its time.


----------



## bsaidus (Jul 4, 2021)

obsigna said:


> In the first step, install www/squid from the packages. This will drag-in all dependencies as packages as well.
> 
> `# pkg install squid`
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

